# New Paint Schemes



## Geist (Jun 4, 2004)

Not sure if you guys saw these yet but here's some shots of the upcoming paint schemes.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Geist said:


> Not sure if you guys saw these yet but here's some shots of the upcoming paint schemes.



Very cool. Thanks for the picture, I really like the new Jalabert frame


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

*New Jalabert Scheme*

I got to upload some more pictures now of the 2005 Jalabert White/Red/Black... Sorry about bad quality, but i'm a bit busy...


----------



## Geist (Jun 4, 2004)

SHWEEEEET!


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

It's amazing how much the paint/decals have improved. My 2002 381 paint/decals are always susceptable to tearing/scratches with little real impact. Hmmm....time to upgrade???? The Jalabert scheme is calling me.


----------

